# [nginx] - Platzhalter bei Argumenten



## Kalito (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich mitunter bestimmte Seiten über folgendes Argument vom Caching ausgeschlossen:

```
if ($args ~ post=100){
  set $cache 0
}
```

Hier werden alle Seiten, die das Argumen post=100 besitzen ausgeschlossen. Nun möchte ich aber, dass alle Seiten, die das Argument *post* enthalten vom Caching ausgeschlossen werden. Wie realisiert man sowas? Ich hab nicht wirklich was gefunden, welche Platzhalter man bei nginx verwenden kann und ausprobieren will ich gerade auch nicht, da ich momentan nur auf PROD nginx laufen habe.

Gruß, Kalito


----------

